# DynDNS Router (DHCP aktiviert)



## WhiteShark (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe Netzwerkfreunde,

ich habe mal eine Frage, wie schaffe ich es, dass ich über dyndns (dynamische DNS ; keine statische IP Adresse) z.B. einen privaten FTP Server oder einen Webserver ins öffentliche Netz (Internet) stelle.

Das Problem besteht bestimmt nicht, wenn jeder PC eine feste IP Adresse bekommen würde, allerdings will ich mir den Komfort von DHCP nicht entgehen lassen und bestehe somit auf die automatische IP-Vergabe.

Funktioniert dann dabei IP Forwarding? Denn woher soll der Router bitte wissen, dass wenn z.B. meine IP von Client zu Router sich ändert, dass er auch die Route ändern muss?

Danke schon mal im voraus für die Bemühnungen und evtl. Kopfschmerzen


----------



## FrankO (19. Juli 2004)

hallo,
die Frage hab ich eigentlich schon unter der Anfrage " Router" beantwortet ;-) aber nochmal:
Du vergibst beim Router deine Adressen nach wie vor über DHCP kannst dort aber einstellen welche Rechner immer die Gleiche IP bekommen.
Dies müßte unter IP-Konfiguration funktionieren (weiß leider nicht genau wie der Punkt bei deinem Router heißt).
Danach erstellst Du eine Regel für FTP und Port 20/21 und ordnest diese IP die Du für den FTP-Server vergeben hast zu.
Jetzt mußt Du das Ganze noch als Service eintragen und schon müßte es gehn.
Der Router setzt NAT um, d.h. welche Adresse Du von "Außen" dynamisch bekommst ist eigentlich egal. 

lg aus Hessen


----------



## WhiteShark (19. Juli 2004)

Tjo,

bis dato hab ich noch nichts mit Weiterleitungen am Hut gehabt  Naja, mal lesen...

*Info:* 
Router: Lancom 1621
System: Windows 2000 SP4


----------



## Maximodo (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, du kannst normalerweise einen Statischen DHCP IP Pool am Router eintragen. Musst dort nur die MacAdresse des PCs und die IP eintragen die er bekommen soll. Kann aber nicht jeder Router.
Danach einfach den Port den du für deinen FTP Server festegelegt hast zu dieser IP weiterleiten std. 21


----------



## WhiteShark (19. Juli 2004)

naja hab den Lancom 1621... muss mal ne Support Mail an lancom.de schicken


----------

